# Esquimaux



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just completed auxiliary whaling barque ESQUIMAUX, built in 1865, abandoned in about 1905. Took 21 days from start to finish. Completely hand built from bits & pieces. All the masts & rigging are of metal rod & copper wire.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Shipbuilder,

You may call you a "Shipbuilder" holy M****S, what a fine piece of Art, you made.Chapeau*****=Hats Off with 5 stars


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

What a splendid model, I like the ice, congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

very nice model surprising what you can do with a few odds and ends.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Magnificent model. Beautifully done.!!


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

Fantastic model, wish I could do that...........

P.S. Are you going to harpoon the Ballpoint Pen ?????
W. Dillon


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments. The beauty of miniatures is that they don't taken very long to build, don't require many tools or materials and don't take up much space. Neither do they need a large work space. I started building them when I was at sea 1961 - 1992. Don't build many sailing ships these days, mostly steam & motor ships of the 20th century. Usually stick pen in front of them to give people an idea of the size.


----------

